# ¿Qué hacer para que emerge no borre los temporales?

## stevanlg

Que tal.

Soy un novato en esto de herramientas y servidores web. Ayer instalé php casi 5 veces por no usar las USE correctas. La verdad es tedioso esperar 1:20 horas por cada instalación, ¿Hay alguna manera de que emerge no borre los temporales?, porque estoy convencido que cada vez que instalaba, descomprimia las fuentes y compilaba todo desde cero, y en el clásico make, si algo cambiaba, recompilaba solo las partes necesarias, ¿Hay alguna forma de obtener un comportamiento análogo con emerge?.

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

Lo m´as parecido es FEATURES="keepwork" emerge ....

Pero no esperes que funcione como tu deseas, ni tampoco que funcione siempre. Ten en cuenta que algunas opciones de configuraci´on requieren la recompilaci´on de todo el c´odigo. Por triviales que puedan parecer. Sin contar conque algunas USE flags aplican parches, lo cual hace todo el arbol de sources previo in´util para compimlaciones con sets de parches distintos, o sin ellos.

----------

## stevanlg

Que tal.

¡¡Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!!. Voy a intentar, a ver si me convence.

Saludoss desde México

----------

## zx80

Yo escuché algo q no se si será verdad y q siempre me ha rondado la duda.

Me dijeron q si compilas un programa y por lo q sea has de volver a compilarlo con alguna otra use, lo q hace es solo compilar lo q ha cambiado con respecto a la versión ya instalada, por lo q ahorras en tiempo. No lo veo muy lógico, pero con gentoo nunca se sabe.

----------

## i92guboj

 *zx80 wrote:*   

> Yo escuché algo q no se si será verdad y q siempre me ha rondado la duda.
> 
> Me dijeron q si compilas un programa y por lo q sea has de volver a compilarlo con alguna otra use, lo q hace es solo compilar lo q ha cambiado con respecto a la versión ya instalada, por lo q ahorras en tiempo. No lo veo muy lógico, pero con gentoo nunca se sabe.

 

No se donde oíste eso, pero no. En primer lugar, el directorio de trabajo es creado de nuevo en la primera fase de cada emerge. La única forma de evitarlo es como ya dije más arriba. E incluso de ese modo, emerge borrará y creará de nuevo el dir de trabajo si detecta alguna inconsistencia o el ebuild es más reciente que el directorio de trabajo en /var/tmp/portage/loquesea

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Por las dudas, algo similar a lo que pide el amigo stevanig no es lo que hace justamente ccache?

Guardar en cache los pedazos de codigo compilado para evitar trabajo si se repite la operacion, no?

```
emerge ccache
```

```
FEATURES="ccache"
```

Salud!

PD: 6thpink, como arreglaste los acentos en Opera? Veo en tu ´ultimo mensaje que las letras salen acentuadas y estoy en la misma usando es_ES.UTF-8. Nada de acentos, no hay forma.

----------

## i92guboj

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Por las dudas, algo similar a lo que pide el amigo stevanig no es lo que hace justamente ccache?
> 
> Guardar en cache los pedazos de codigo compilado para evitar trabajo si se repite la operacion, no?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Eso si es posible, pero es un caché, no una solución basada en el mismo funcionamiento de make.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PD: 6thpink, como arreglaste los acentos en Opera? Veo en tu ´ultimo mensaje que las letras salen acentuadas y estoy en la misma usando es_ES.UTF-8. Nada de acentos, no hay forma.

 

El problema es de librerías, al parecer. Abrí este hilo en el foro de Opera:

http://my.opera.com/community/forums/findpost.pl?id=2114395

Básicamente, la "solución" consiste en hacer USE="qt-static" emerge opera. La versión estática de Opera funciona bien, pero como ves al final del hilo, me deforma los menús... Para mí la ortografía es más importante, pero ahora mismo Opera está solo en fase de pruebas para mi. Si me toca mucho las narices volverá al agujero de donde salió, en /dev/null.  :Razz: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *stevanlg wrote:*   

> Ayer instalé php casi 5 veces por no usar las USE correctas.

 

Ei no se si te servira (por lo de php):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565258-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Si me toca mucho las narices volverá al agujero de donde salió, en /dev/null

 

Como dicen en ingles: "That made my day..."   :Very Happy: 

(Notese la total carencia de acentos en todos mis ultimos posts, perdon por sacar de tema al hilo y gracias por la informacion.)

Salud!

***EDITO***

áéíóú

Gracias!

(Mirando el hilo en el foro de opera, en mi caso, que tambien estoy en x86_64 no tengo el problema con los menú. Se siguen viendo tal y como estaban antes de usar qt-static...)

----------

